# LG PT-53A82 Red Power Light then doesn't Power Up



## masterprince

Hi all
This is my very first Thread 
First of all i wish all the best for all the guys who are experienced and take their time to help peoples like me with a great Hope of repair and make dead electronics alive...Thank You so so much

I came here with a great Hopes after searching tremendous hours for the solution i wish i find here

I got LG rear projection TV model :- PT-53A82 
My TV when i plug into the socket it just gives Red Power Light and when i press TV button to "On" the TV that red Power Light Just Dims a bit for few seconds (As if it wanted to take some load to start) then comes again to Normal red light But there is no picture no sound nothing just red power light..
I can also hear some sound like "Sizzzz" something like that ...

Please help me out on this :dontknow: ....

Thank You
Aveni :help:


----------



## lcaillo

I do not recognize this model number. Where are you located?


----------



## masterprince

Thank You for your replay..
I suspect the smps i attached the service manual and i willl attach the real pics after a while .. But now i attached the SMPS picture ...
Please can you tell me where can be the problem...

http://i40.tinypic.com/mbsjuq.jpg

Its similar models to : LG pl-43a82t+48a82t+PT53a82t=chassis mp-015a Just the difference is the sizes

I attached the pic of tv when it was working ..


----------



## lcaillo

Check your power on line from syscon to the power supply and monitor the various voltages when you try to turn it on. Look for shorts that may be loading it down and see if the power on circuit is functioning.


----------



## masterprince

Sorry but please is it possible to explain a bit more hope u dont mind...

I attached smps Picture


----------



## lcaillo

You will need at least a multimeter and will need to test the voltages as well as the likely components. You will need a schematic and some knowledge of electronic troubleshooting. The first step will be to identify the power on line to see if the power supply is getting the command to turn on. If it is and there is no power up, you need to determine if the power supply is starting up or not and whether there is a load keeping it from running.


----------



## masterprince

Hi again and thank you so much for your instant replay
I am from India and the TV is made in India itself
I checked the voltage and its 220v and then there is one connector which when i "ON" the tv it gives me Voltage of 217v as weel but when the TV is "OFF" it doesn't give me any reading ....
Yes i am using multimeter . 
I attached the Picture Please now guide me for the next step 
I verified the current is flowing good and i am getting 220v and there are no signs of Bubble top on the capacitors . I wish if i had online capasitense Multimeter tester or ESR but anyway as far as i know visual indications will also work for the capacitors ....


----------



## Ile

masterprince said:


> I wish if i had online capasitense Multimeter tester or ESR but anyway as far as i know visual indications will also work for the capacitors ....


Just fixed one LG smps and secondary filter caps looked ok and capasitances measured ok, but still smps output voltage lines was below nominal. Don't have ESR meter so I had to swap all secondary filter caps, now it's working fine.

I guess problem is that they used caps meant for general use, not low ESR long life caps meant for smps.


----------



## masterprince

Thanks Ile for your replay
So is it wise to replace all secondary cap?
The Problem i had is that i can feel the power is not produced enough to start the tv and 99% problem seems from cap as u said but which one is the key?


----------



## lcaillo

I highly recommend getting a service manual and being very careful before proceding. While power supplies that don't run are often due to bad capacitors, there are many other potential problems. The first setp is to determine which of the secondary voltages are coming up, if any.


----------



## masterprince

Hi lcaillo 
I got myself service manual needed for my model 
Can you please elaborate a bit more "The first setp is to determine which of the secondary voltages are coming up" that would be much helpful
Thank You


----------

